# Garantie Ansprüche DVO Suspension



## KHUJAND (9. August 2021)

Nabend Leute 
Habe hier einen  DVO Jade Coil Dämpfer vom Jan. 2021
Er wurde aber erst im April in ein Last Coal verbaut, und ist seit dem ca. 2-2,5 Monate nur an den Wochenenden gefahren worden, nun ist seit ca. einem Monat die Dichtung undicht und der Dämpfer suppt. (verliert leicht Öl)
www.bike24.de will sich davon nichts annehmen,  und verweist mich auf einen Service Intervall den ich einhalten hätte sollen.
Das ist doch nicht normal oder ?
Was sagt ihr dazu...


----------



## boris1967 (10. August 2021)

Cosmic-sports?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (10. August 2021)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Nabend Leute
> Habe hier einen  DVO Jade Coil Dämpfer vom Jan. 2021
> Er wurde aber erst im April in ein Last Coal verbaut, und ist seit dem ca. 2-2,5 Monate nur an den Wochenenden gefahren worden, nun ist seit ca. einem Monat die Dichtung undicht und der Dämpfer suppt. (verliert leicht Öl)
> www.bike24.de will sich davon nichts annehmen,  und verweist mich auf einen Service Intervall den ich einhalten hätte sollen.
> ...


Wende dich an Cosmic Sports, die sind der zuständige Importeur. Haben mir bei meinem Topaz vor drei Jahren auch unkompliziert geholfen.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2021)

Danke  Jungs  
Kenn das nur das Cosmic immer sagt, wende dich an die Firma wo du das gekauft hast. 🤔


----------



## Gerrit (10. August 2021)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Danke  Jungs
> Kenn das nur das Cosmic immer sagt, wende dich an die Firma wo du das gekauft hast. 🤔


Ich hatte meinen Topaz bei probikeshop gekauft, also dieser französische Laden, der ja nun bekanntlich an Kundenservice kaum zu unterbieten ist. 
Cosmic wollte lediglich die Rechnung haben und ist dann tätig geworden. 
Das lief schon sehr gut, muss ich sagen.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2021)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Topaz bei probikeshop gekauft, also dieser französische Laden, der ja nun bekanntlich an Kundenservice kaum zu unterbieten ist.


Den "Service" haben wohl alle Online Shops... 🤑🤢🤑
www.bike24.de ist für mich gestorben.  
Danke nochmal für den TOP Tipp,  habe vorhin mit Cosmic telefoniert,  die haben gesagt...absolut kein Problem,  schick den Dämpfer einfach ein.


----------



## lhampe (16. August 2021)

Ich hatte meinen Jade X auch direkt über cosmic machen lassen. Sehr netter Service.

Man hört recht oft von DVO Dämpfern das die an der Stelle undicht werden/riefen bekommen. So gut die funktionieren, besonders robust scheinen die nicht zu sein. 
Gerade bei Rahmen mit einem Yoke (Speci, Ibis,...) können allerdings auch hohe Querkräfte an der Stelle auftreten. Da scheinen sich schon kleine Toleranzen im Hinterbau auszuwirken. Ich kenne Leute die den Dämpfer schon lange problemlos fahren.
Ich bin daher bei meinem Ripmo auf einen Luftdämpfer umgestiegen. Die dicken Kolbenstangen sind diesbezüglich unempfindlicher.


----------



## aibeekey (19. August 2022)

Muss auch einmal öffentlich den Service von Cosmic Sports loben:

2021 DVO LS Feder (die "alte" mit der silber-grauen Beschichtung) hat 2 Wochen nach Kauf angefangen an den Enden zu rosten
--> eingeschickt und super schnell eine neue LS in schwarz bekommen

2022 DVO Jade DH Bladder undicht
--> 2 Tage nachdem der Dämpfer bei ihnen eingegangen ist, hab ich die Mail bekommen, dass der Dämpfer auf Garantie ne neue Bladder bekommen hat


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. August 2022)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Topaz bei probikeshop gekauft, also dieser französische Laden, der ja nun bekanntlich an Kundenservice kaum zu unterbieten ist.
> Cosmic wollte lediglich die Rechnung haben und ist dann tätig geworden.
> Das lief schon sehr gut, muss ich sagen.





aibeekey schrieb:


> 2022 DVO Jade DH Bladder undicht
> --> 2 Tage nachdem der Dämpfer bei ihnen eingegangen ist, hab ich die Mail bekommen, dass der Dämpfer auf Garantie ne neue Bladder bekommen hat


+1


----------



## aibeekey (14. Oktober 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Muss auch einmal öffentlich den Service von Cosmic Sports loben:
> 
> 2021 DVO LS Feder (die "alte" mit der silber-grauen Beschichtung) hat 2 Wochen nach Kauf angefangen an den Enden zu rosten
> --> eingeschickt und super schnell eine neue LS in schwarz bekommen
> ...



Irgendwie ist das schon heftig, ich werde jetzt dann für das dritte von drei DVO Produkten bei Cosmic eine Garantieanfrage stellen.

Jetzt sifft der Jade X nach 2x Bikepark und 2x Touren ebenfalls am AGB... 
Immerhin ist der Jade DH wieder dicht 

Bisher war Cosmic vorbildlich bezüglich Geschwindigkeit und Service, aber bei DVO kommen mir langsam Zweifel...


----------

